# Building a wooden...drop??



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I have NO trials anywhere near my house (the closest are over 3 hours away at Santos, and I'm not that good) and what to have something to do. I want to build something that I can huck off of (like a drop maybe 4') but don't know how to go about doing it. The combined weight of me on my bike is around #130. Would 3/8" plywood be too thin? If you have pictures of something similar you have done, PLEASE post them. I need something to go by. It will not be a permanent structure (the parents would shoot me). I have all of summer vacation to work on it, so it doesn't have to be extremely easy.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## tflounder (May 12, 2008)

3 hours from Santos and there are "No Trails". You must live in the Atlantic of Gulf! There are more trails in FL than some states that actually have hills/mountains. Give me an idea where you are in FL and I can guarantee there are trails near you.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

tflounder said:


> 3 hours from Santos and there are "No Trails". You must live in the Atlantic of Gulf! There are more trails in FL than some states that actually have hills/mountains. Give me an idea where you are in FL and I can guarantee there are trails near you.


Melbourne FL

The closest trail I've been to was the grapefruit trails, and they got demolished either by the city or the water management people (one of the two, I just can't remember). I have to ride my bike anywhere I want to go and actually RIDE. My dad can drive me, put he's too concerned about me so I can't have fun doing the jumps/drops. And he has a hybrid bike and is just a passive XC rider. If I was old enough to drive, by all means I would go somewhere. I don't know of any trails that are decent for the stuff I like, between where I live and Santos.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

With proper (a lot) bracing 3/8" will hold up. Thicker would be better. 3/4"

You're going to get lots of responses about not using plywood. If it gets wet, it comes apart so be sure to cover it if it's going to rain. Even so, I won't last long.

I don't have pictures but most indoor parks are built with plywood. A Google image search for indoor BMX would probably work


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

This thread has pictures of trail structures among other things. Login to MTBR so you'll see all the pictures.

D


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

like dburatti pointed out you can build skinnies and other more trials-ish obstacles.

however, you could also build dirt jumps or bmx-style ramps.

http://www.bikemag.com/av/flash/how-to-build-dirt-jumps/

* wood transitions *
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190499

http://rampplans.org/


----------



## JonnyFLA (Aug 18, 2007)

check out Freeridesouth.com


----------



## gpStayPuft (Jan 24, 2015)

I made a profile just to answer ya with a picture or two. I built a wooden drop more specifically for the downhill trail I will make and put it on. But all I used was some 8 foot 2x4s and wooden fence pieces, a couple 4x4s and some scrap wood with a large handful of screws. All in all it was fairly cheek and is pretty sturdy


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's a drop I put in my backyard. 1x6 deck 2x6 rails. one 10' 4x4 cut in half. Solid and not permanent at all. Also have a drop built from a big cable spool and a 2x12 and a teeter totter.


----------

